# Getting rid of Weihong nk105G2 dsp



## woodturner170 (Jun 30, 2014)

No doubt you like I ended up with a control System they did not order. The Chinese never make mistakes both the supplier sent it and Alibaba who wrongly advertised it.
The problem is how to fix the problem.
I am not an electronics buff but thought that a plug and play Gekco G540 Driver contr oller 48v/7.3a would fit the bill. No wiring just connect via D89 to the stepper Motors. Unit takes 110/220 volt. but fan states 110v
Am I making the right choice as I will use Mach3 and probablely Vetric or Artsoft
Do I need to change the Chinese stepper motors.Forums all claim to have the right answer but as usual little info and no comittment. All it may work????
I am happy to spend the money in the right place . I need someone or supplier to find the answer. Not at $4000 and $200 per hour labour charge.
Any advice on the control of the spindle speed and how it is connected would be appreciated
Regareds David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm, does it take a 1/4",or 1/2" bit?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

woodturner170 said:


> No doubt you like I ended up with a control System they did not order. The Chinese never make mistakes both the supplier sent it and Alibaba who wrongly advertised it.
> The problem is how to fix the problem.
> I am not an electronics buff but thought that a plug and play Gekco G540 Driver contr oller 48v/7.3a would fit the bill. No wiring just connect via D89 to the stepper Motors. Unit takes 110/220 volt. but fan states 110v
> Am I making the right choice as I will use Mach3 and probablely Vetric or Artsoft
> ...


I think I could help you figure out this problem David. I will send you a PM with my Skype information.

Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Bill. You are always a great help to our CNC users.

Too much math and electronics for me....vbg.


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow that went over my head


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks Bill. You are always a great help to our CNC users.
> 
> Too much math and electronics for me....vbg.


James,

Your welcome. I remember when I started in CNC and no one knew any answers. It was frustrating. Then I found a few people who taught me a few things and my knowledge grew. 

So whenever I can I try and help beginners get going.


Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Your a good man Bill.
Herb


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Herb Stoops said:


> Your a good man Bill.
> Herb


Thanks for the kind word Herb.


Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Your a good man Bill.
> Herb


Yes I have to say Bill is a major asset here


----------

